

MIT Lectures on Advanced Data Structures (6.851) - smanek
http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.851/spring12/lectures/

======
squirrel
These are accessible & enjoyable. I am on lecture 12 and learning a lot.
Warning: some topics, such as sorting on a machine with unrealistically huge
word size, are of only theoretical interest (but it's great theory).

~~~
Evbn
Which to you recommend as most practical to learn, for folks on short time
budget?

~~~
squirrel
Geometric, lectures 3 and 4; helps (at least for me) to have a picture of the
problem as a guide

------
hobbyist
Erik Demaine is a genius, if I am not wrong he is probably the youngest to
join as a professor in MIT. I think he was 21 when he joined.

------
hobbyist
Do these advanced data structures remain only in the academic world or do they
get a chance to come out in the real world?

------
prawks
Having watched some other MIT lecture sequences, I'm really looking forward to
this.

Data structures are one thing I believe every software engineer should have a
solid foundation in, and it looks like these lectures will provide a nice
additional resource.

------
supersaiyan
By far the best model of distributing a course online

~~~
CKKim
I agree and encourage anyone who has ummed and ahhed about viewing lectures
online to check these out to see just how accessibly and watchably it's being
done. e.g. Clear video with good audio and auto-page-turned lecture notes on
the right.

Back in my day (2008) we had nothing like this, and that was at a top 5 UK
Math(s) University.

------
Evbn
See the corporate sponsorship banner at the bottom, on an MIT course website?
Fascinating.

Edit: it is actually a Danish nationally funded research lab.

